# Oh, the Wolves.



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Look, I love the Wolves, but this draft has really disappointed me. Rashad McCants? Are you kidding? It is almost as if the Wolves drafted him just so analysts could say, 'Four Tar Heels drafted in the lottery! Wow!' 

Not to say McCants is terrible, but he isn't a player for this team. As far as I can tell, the philosophy of this team is to play hard defense and make easy jump shots. That's all the Wolves do. McCants is not a defender. Not at all. Plus, he's so small, even if he were good, he'd still get torched. 

Here's what I do: I wet myself when I see Danny Granger still available at #14. Wow, a defensive oriented small forward, to pair with my perennial All-Defensive First team power forward, KG? Right off the bat, one of the best pairs of defensive forwards in the league. You can put Hassell at SG, then swap him with Hoiberg if you need a jolt of offense. (And a speedy recovery to the Mayor, I'm sure we all hope he can come back healthy and resume his career.) Point guard? Well, Cassell is a sieve, and he is injured about as often as porcelain boy, Jonathan Bender. He can be your 6th man, come in during the 4th quarter and hit the big shots that he loves. I'd go out and sign Earl Watson, who gets after it on the defensive end. (Plus, you'll still have Anthony Carter and Troy Huson, so you'll end up with some great competition for the starting spot, although I think Hudson would be better utilized as an off the bench scorer. "Troy, go in there and get a quick 30." He'd love that role). In the middle, you can play Olowokandi, or you can use your second round pick to just draft ANY big body, like Chris Taft, Randolph Morris, Lawrence Roberts, etc. (by the way, Bracey Wright? That makes sense. Use your first rounder on a mid-level undersized SG then use the 2nd rounder on a less talented, even smaller SG. Great job).

Now, Wally. Since he plays absolutely no defense whatsoever, he cannot be a starter. Wally's a guy who is perfect for coming in off the bench- and I saw a number of games where he came in off the bench and scored 28. Perfect. Yet, he insists on starting or being traded. So, you grow a sack, and go to Walter, and say, "Buddy, if you play defense, you can start, but if you don't, you can come off the bench." And if he doesn't like it, you shop him (I gotta lean toward trading him regardless, since he doesn't seem to get along with KG. Not that Kevin is a diva, he's man enough to handle it, but I think you have to try your best to keep superstars happy)- and you start negotiations with New York, since he's been rumored in trades there for like 4 years. Isiah loves chuckers with bad contracts. And wow- the Knicks just traded Kurt Thomas! I wonder if Wally for Kurt would've happened. I bet it would. And what do you know- Kurt can play a little defense, and he's a good jump shooter!

Line-up:
PG: Watson, Cassell, Carter
SG: Hassell, Hoiberg, Hudson
SF: Granger, Ebi
PF: Garnett, Griffin
C: K. Thomas, Olowokandi, J. Thomas/2nd rounder

Say goodbye to Wally, Spree, Maddog. Magic Johnson retires. You'd have to re-sign Carter and Griffin and J. Thomas, but that shouldn't be hard or expensive, since the Wolves were the only team to give any of those guys a chance.

BUT...

I'm gonna CYA and offer an alternative. I think it is unlikely, but maybe the new coach, Dwane Casey, wants to install some sort of uptempo Suns/Mavs/Kings style game, which involves as much scoring as possible and virtually no defense at all. This is fun to watch, but it doesn't win titles. Maybe he wants to start a line-up of 
Hudson
McCants
Wally
KG
Griffin
Five capable scorers right there. Maybe. I'd go with the top scenario, but the draft is done and we'll have to see how it plays out.

Anyway, Bracey Wright's birthday was July 1st. Happy Birthday, you're cut.

Best of luck to the Wolves this season.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

And I'm going to help you out:

Don't tell me, like someone just wrote in a PM: 'dude randolf morris sux he wusnt even drafted'

Look, it doesn't matter. ANY big body would be good for this team. Don't you think he'd be better than Bracey Wright? 
Any human being taller than 6'9" would help this team more than Bracey Wright!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am pretty sure you are wrong. Just to let you know, you are living in the past. The Wolves drafted Rashad McCants and Bracey Wright. They didn't draft Granger and Randolph Morris. I am pretty sure you haven't exactly seen Bracey or Rashad play. This team needs perimeter scoring... From Guards. We can't afford Griffin to be jackin up more 3s than anyone else on our team... McCants can simply score. Isn't Dwayne Wade 6'4"? Also that wasn't a question, I already know the answer. Mobley... There are a lot of undersized guards that can flat out score. 

You are basing your all of your.... EVERYTHING on height. If think backa little bit, first round 2004 playoffs. Hassell, who is 6'5", guarding a taller, thicker Carmelo Anthony who is a 6'8" small forward. Spree has been playign small forward most of his career and he is 6'5". If height was everything, Shawn Bradley would be MVP, not Steve Nash.

BTW, players improve. Bruce Bowen came into the league as not such a good shooter. Then what happened, oh he is the best 3 point shooter for the league Champs. Nothing really was said about Hassell's defensive game coming into the pros... But what happened?

Oh yeah... Isn't Earl Boykins a little undersized to be a 1? Or AI to be a 2?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I am pretty sure you are wrong. Just to let you know, you are living in the past. The Wolves drafted Rashad McCants and Bracey Wright. They didn't draft Granger and Randolph Morris. I am pretty sure you haven't exactly seen Bracey or Rashad play. This team needs perimeter scoring... From Guards. We can't afford Griffin to be jackin up more 3s than anyone else on our team... McCants can simply score. Isn't Dwayne Wade 6'4"? Also that wasn't a question, I already know the answer. Mobley... There are a lot of undersized guards that can flat out score.
> 
> You are basing your all of your.... EVERYTHING on height. If think backa little bit, first round 2004 playoffs. Hassell, who is 6'5", guarding a taller, thicker Carmelo Anthony who is a 6'8" small forward. Spree has been playign small forward most of his career and he is 6'5". If height was everything, Shawn Bradley would be MVP, not Steve Nash.
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Sheefo, you said you wanted to be the Wolves GM. Can you honestly say that McCants would have been your pick? Even with Graham, Granger, Wright, Hodge, Garcia, Green, etc. still on the board? You were in love with Granger and Graham and Petro before the draft. I'm not saying McCants is a bad player, but he isn't the right player. Aren't his skills pretty similar to Wally's anyway? Doesn't Wally give you the perimeter scoring you say the team needs?

McCants, as you might have read, was utterly dominated by Julius Hodge in a workout. And suddenly, after that, he was 'injured' and didn't participate in anymore workouts. Maybe because he has trouble against bigger players?

And trust me, I've seen more of McCants that you know. I live in the heart of ACC country, and as a former UVa student, I saw him play in person a number of times. Not to mention numerous television games, plus a small tournament in March.

You know why you didn't hear about Trenton Hassell's defensive skills when he was in college? Because he played college ball when you were 11. As a senior in 00-01, Hassell averaged 22 points a game at Austin Peay while earning a reputation as a defensive stopper. And what do you know, when he finally made it into the league, he was a strong defender. I saw him play with my own eyes. Sure, people improve, but McCants did NOT have a rep as a defender in college, and he's not going to have one now. Think about it- Jason Kidd, not a shooter in college, not one now. Reece Gaines, not a ballhandler in college, not one now (not even a basketball player anymore, really). Dirk wasn't a defender whne he entered the league, and he isn't one now. At some point, a player is what he is- and after three years of learning at one of top basketball programs in the nation, you have to believe that McCants isn't going to learn defense now.

But what do I know- you guys are closer to the news that I am. Tell me what Minnesota's philosophy is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should have gone with Granger. Your GM needs a slap in the face. McCants was not a good pick by any means considering who was still left on the board.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We needed a scoring sg.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I have come to accept McCants as the man for our team. And I really hope his career dwarfs that of Gerald Green and Danny Granger, But until that comes to be, I still think that there is no way we should have passed on Granger or Green.

We could have drafted Granger then still got our "scoring SG" in Bracey Wright.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

The only guy that we should've taken ahead of McCants was Antoine Wright. With that said it's not that bad of a pick. Granger and Graham both played SF and currently can't play SG. As for Gerald Green, we could'nt afford to take a High Schooler, so that was out of the question.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So the Wolves are in the lottery, and need talent badly.. and you guys justify drafting for position instead of BPA? I don't get it.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> So the Wolves are in the lottery, and need talent badly.. and you guys justify drafting for position instead of BPA? I don't get it.


If were talking streight up talent then there is no question that McCants was the right choice. Everyone keeps saying that if Rashad had no "baggage" he would've been top 10. Im sick of people ragging on Rashad pick because he was lower in mocks than Wright, Granger etc. The fact is that Rashad is every bit as talented (if not more) as the guys we passed on. If his head is on streight (which I don't think is a big If because the dude want's to win) he will be an absolute steal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> So the Wolves are in the lottery, and need talent badly.. and you guys justify drafting for position instead of BPA? I don't get it.



Who was the BPA then?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

What I don't understand is that people are ragging on his talent. How do you figure he is less talented than the others. Because he was lower on mock drafts?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Who was the BPA then?


Danny Granger.



bruno34115 said:


> What I don't understand is that people are ragging on his talent. How do you figure he is less talented than the others. Because he was lower on mock drafts?


No you figure it by watching the players play, and comparing them. Danny Granger can do more on the floor than McCants, he's bigger, more athletic, he has a versatile offensive game, and he can step right in and help defensively. Granger would've been perfect next to Garnett.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

To answer your question Alchemist, if I were GM this roster would be way different. I would've taken Granger. It is simple but I would of taken McCants over Wright or Green. If I took Granger, I would of shipped off Ebi. This team has needs and scoring is one. That was draft day I wanted Granger. But now I have seen that he lacks the first step and slasher skill that we need. Honestly I don't only worry about basketball, so they have seen more than me. Draft night I did not agree with the pick, but from research I know that this was the best pick for us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

alchemist said:


> You know why you didn't hear about Trenton Hassell's defensive skills when he was in college? Because he played college ball when you were 11. As a senior in 00-01, Hassell averaged 22 points a game at Austin Peay while earning a reputation as a defensive stopper. And what do you know, when he finally made it into the league, he was a strong defender.



Man you would be surprised at what age I started following basketball hardcore man.. And I wasn't 11. Plus if he was known as a defensive stopper at austin peay, he wouldve been the number 1 pick man. He came out as a huge scorer... That is about it.. Not much defense was said about him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Wolves made this pick becasue they haven't had scroing out of the SG spot for the past 4 years (Sprewell, Anthony Peeler)
Not picking a SF also is a show of good faith for Wally Z to become the starter sometime in the future. (Hassel would be 6th man if I was coach)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Um. Spree two years ago was a very good scoring sg. Not drafting a SF shows their confidence in Ebi... They drafted a scoring sg because Spree is likely gone. He brings something that Spree never really brought... A slasher that will take it to the rim.

Now that I think about it.... Antione Wright reminds me of Spree last year. From the couple games I saw of his he would slash and then take a mid range jumper off the dribble or alter his lay up so it wouldnt get block... But then they wouldn't get to the line. As you guys knew, I was never really sold on Wright... Him shying away from contact always made me feel like he wasn't really going to help us out. He was going to be another wing that sits outside the 3 point line for the ball. McCants on the other won't be doing that... He will move without the ball. Wright wasn't too good at that when I watched him.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

This team has never had that true shooting guard threat since the likes of Tony Campbell. Take a look at our starting SG's since the days of Tony Campbell:

93' (Doug West)
94-96' (J.R. Rider)
97' (James Robinson)
98' (Anthony Peeler, Chris Carr)
99' (Peeler, Malik Sealy)
00' (Sealy)
01-02' (Peeler)
03' (Peeler,Kendal Gill)
04-05' (Spree)

I would not classify one of these guys as a true shooting guard threat. Not one of these guys could you say were in the top echelon of their position when they were playing for the Wolves. They all had roles within the team wither it be defense, energy, scoring, shooting, etc. But none of these guys could get to the line and really be a threat day-in, day-out. Spree was possibly the best shooting guard this franchise has had in 04', needless to say he bottomed out in 05'. We haven't had a franchise shooting guard ever, and not even close to an all-star shooting guard. McCants, with all his upside gives us an oppurtunity to finally have an all around threat from the 2-spot. 

We've taken a chance on the past with J.R. Rider. But I don't see McCants ending up like him. Let's face it...when Rider was drafted by Minny, he was pretty much the star player from day one. As a rookie, alot of players have trouble adapting to that wither it be on the court or off the court. McCants has to come in and make an impact, but not like Rider was forced to do.

I've grown an awful lot on McCants. I wasn't too fond of the pick on draft day. But as I've said before, the more I hear and research about this guy, the more I feel he's the right fit for this team. We didn't draft Granger or Graham because we are filled at the SF position. We didn't draft Green because we need help now. McCants can come in and in his rookie season, at least provide what Spree offered last season, and I'm going on a limb here , saying that McCants will be better than what Spree did last year. Heck, I know he'll be better than Spree was last year.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Finally people are starting to come around on McCants. I have been confident in him since the minute we took him. I hope/know he'll do well.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm still not coming around. He's gonna have to prove to me on the court that he was the right pick. I don't like his game or his attitude, so for me he's still got alot to prove.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

"Research" would be going back and watching the guy play. Taking everything the Timberwolves' PR department says at face value is not considered "research" in my eyes.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Now you're assuming that all I do is listen to what Timberwolves PR says. Like I don't know history of the game or players. I watch alot of basketball. I am more of a college fan than an nba fan. I know all I need to know about the guy without PR people saying this and that. I wasn't all that thrilled with the pick because I don't like UNC and I was, like alot of people, expecting that we take Granger, Graham, or Wright. Though Green fell, I didn't want another high schooler at this point. However, the more I took into consideration that we needed a SG that was an immediate threat/slasher on the offensive end...he was the guy we needed. He is a great offensive player who didn't get to show all his stuff because he was on a loaded college team. 

The only part that I really question about his game is his heart/determination to get things done. I don't know that he could've landed in a better situation then with the Wolves. I expect him to flourish under our system and if I'm wrong, I'll be one of the first to admit it. But from now on, it's wait and see. All the believers and doubters will be proved right/wrong when the season gets crackin'.


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

I am one who was not happy when the pick was actually made, but feel better about it as time went on. My problem with the pick was based on what I thought we needed, and I didn't see where McCants provided that. I saw the team being a great perimeter defender away from being able to emulate the way the Spurs and Pistons play: Strong defense with enough scoring to win. 

Problem is, that doesn't really fit out personnell (Wally, Sam, Hudson will all play a lot unless traded, and all are more offense than defense) or our new executive additions (Casey from Seattle, Chapman from Phoenix). It looks like the Wolves will be more emulating their strategies, which (in the Case of Seattle) does include strong defense but also includes quite a bit of running and scoring. In that vein, I can definitely see the direction of the McCants pick. 

Our biggest lack on offense has been an athletic point-generator from the backcourt that can break down a defense and get to the rim. Our second biggest lack has been a scorer that can hit a high volume of 3s (Wally and Hoiberg have good %, but don't shoot the 3 enough for it to be a weapon for the team. Hudson and Spree were volume shooters, but so streaky at sucha low % as to be more harm than good). McCants looks to potentially be a great combo of athleticism/driving/scoring with 3-point shooting (both volume and percentage), and has the talent to end up being the best shooting guard in Timberwolves history. 

None of the other players available had the same combo to fit into all of our needs. Graham and Granger are both better defenders, but both played the wrong position (SF) and don't really create offensively. Green had the height and jumping ability, but McCants was really a better all-around athlete (faster, better agility, also great jumping ability) and has 3 years major college experience while not being much older (McCants is 20, Green is 19). Wright played the right position and had the height, but again McCants is more explosive and has a better scoring package. And finally, McCants has as high of a ceiling (if not higher) than any of the rest of that group, based purely on talent.

Like I said, didn't like it on draft night but feel much better about it now...


----------

